# Mineralized Soil?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

anyone tried this? Where can we get the following here?

1. Pottery clay
2. Dolomite
3. Muriate of potash

Not related to this but i've trying to source Osmocote Plus here but I can seem to find it in any stores. i've seen i online but it shipping cost kills it for me. Anyone also know where I could get this?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dawna sells Osmocote tabs.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Try your local hydroponic store. They have dolomite for sure


----------

